# Power 110v to 240v



## marnaz (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi 
please can anyone advise the best way to run my 240v sky box and tv from the generator only producing 110v is the a step up transformer or 110 to 240 converter. or would i use the generator to charge the leisure bats and use a 12v to 240v inverter running from these bats? any idears or what is the most common way others overcome this would help me loads.
many thanks in advance
Martin


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

marnaz said:


> Hi
> please can anyone advise the best way to run my 240v sky box and tv from the generator only producing 110v is the a step up transformer or 110 to 240 converter. or would i use the generator to charge the leisure bats and use a 12v to 240v inverter running from these bats? any idears or what is the most common way others overcome this would help me


Hi Martin.
I can't believe you have bought an American RV without a 240v installation or intend to try and use it in Europe only on 110v.

You are going to have to install a 110v to 240v transformer at some point. Do it sooner rather than later but NOT a yellow power tool one.!!

It will all depend if your Sat box and TV is frequency conscious. If so then you would be better off going via an inverter from your 12v.
The other option and which would consume less battery power would be 12v Sat and TV.

Ray.


----------



## marnaz (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi thanks for your reply, It has a 240v supply with a step down transformer to run the standard 110 stuff, microwave, original bat charger and the old yankee tv. and air con.

It also has UK mains sockets that are live once I hook up to the campsites power.
We do use some sites with no hook up and we would like to get a second flatscreen TV that we can place in a better position than the TV supplied as from Damon (no more neck ache) I read that a 12 volt TV would cane the leisure bats in around 2 hours. 
I dont have a TV yet but could look into a 12v one. Also Ive not seen a 12v Sky box yet, are they around?

So I did think of using a 240v TV and Sky box but didn't know if a yellow transformer working backwards so to say 110 in, would be ok. 

Two be honest im leaning now to a 12volt set up. just need to source a decent size 12v set now...
Thanks for your response
Martin


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OK Martin.
Your genny should feed 110v to the appliances and the secondary side of your existing transformer. Then you would still get 240v out the primary side. The only thing is you must have a relay to islolate the genny when connected to UK mains. i.e 240v.

The yellow power tool transformers are ¼ the price of proper step down transformers. They are only built and designed for short duration use and can get hot and melt if used continuously.

Ray.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi You cannot reverse feed a site tranny to get 230v from 110v supply. They are centre tapped for safety to provide 55v per phase.

Look up autotransformers in google.

Olley


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*110 to 240*

Hi American power 110 volts 60 cycles Uk power 200-240 50 cycles
Roughly speaking anything with a motor requires the correct cycles, but light bulbs absorbsion fridges water heaters etc should be ok with a step down transformer. Air con etc if requiring 60 cycles will probably run but will be noisier and have a shorter life. If you remove the covers on any appliance with a motor there should be a plate that states voltage amps req and cycles. If you van is not too old a lot of the units are rated for operation on 50/60 cycles and should be ok. When I was in Canada on most site their was options of different amp outputs. One of the problems with lower voltage is that it needs greater current to operate and a 2.5 or even a 4 kw yellow box will run hot owing to the demands placed on it 8kw at 110 volts is closer to 5kw 220volts 20 amps above the supply at most UK campsites Your battery charger should run ok some of them are dual voltage 50/60 cycles again check the plate. If in doubt on anything consult a qualified electrician. Given you situation if possible buy 12volt dc tv etc. I would also invest in a UK battery charger that can charge you batteries from say a 10 amp supply so if you are on a site where power is restricted you can still get some power to the batteries and if going abroad I have stayed at some sites where there was only 4 amps available. Good Luck


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi marnaz

I was poking around in the garage this morning and came across what may be a solution for your problem. It's a 100v input to 220v output conversion unit, rated at 1.5kva which should be big enough for most small domestic appliances. If you (or anyone else) is interested send me a PM and make me an offer. The unit is in new condition but untested by me, any buyer is welcome to test it before buying. It would need to be collected from the Aldershot area (quite heavy) or could bring to the Global Rally.

Picture below hopefully.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Gaspode, anyone using that would have to make sure of earth continuity because the output sockets are only two pin and the input cable is only two core.
There is an earth terminal so the earths should be commoned to that.

Grandma probably can suck eggs, but eggs aren't electric!


----------



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi
If you are thinking of keeping the RV, fit a quallity transformer to take the 110v from the genny to the 240v you require.
I can recomend " Birmingham Transformers " they sell hand wound low inrush transformers and are good VFM. Even when run flat out they remain cool.
Regards
Tel
PS
Low inrush is the thing that if you don't have you can trip the breakers at the site ( How technical is that!!!!)


----------

